# اي شئ عن wcdma



## ahmed gazalla (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو من اخوتي اعضاء المنتدى ارشادي الى اي موضوع يخص wcdma
وذلك لحاجتي لمثل هذه المواضيع في مشروع تخرجي.....
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## seumo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من السادةالادارين ان يساعدونى فى damحتى اكمل المشروع ولانى فى حاجه ماسه الى مساعدتكوملى ولكوم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (20 ديسمبر 2010)

CDMA
الارسال المتعدد بالتقسيم الترميزي هي اختصار ل (Code division multiple access) - هو احد انظمة الاتصالات الحديثه والتي بدا ينتشر استعمالها بالعديد من الدول الاوروبيه والاسيويه واميركا وبعض الدول العربيه)اليمن – المغرب ........) 
- وهو نظام يعتمد على تقسيم وتشفير المعلومات المرسله والمستقبله بنظام متعدد المداخل للحفاظ على السريه العاليه بالاتصالات 
وكذلك السرعه الفائقه بنقل وتلقي المعلومات و كميه نقل اكبر من نظام ال gsm لدعم خدمات الانترنت والتواصل الفيديوي صوت وصوره 
هذه التقنية مختلفة تماماً عن سابقتها الـ TDMA حيث أن هذا النظام يقوم بتحويل المعلومات إلى الصيغة الرقمية و من ثم يبدأ عملية نثر المعلومات ضمن مجال الطيف المتوفر الكلي و بالتالي فإن عدة مكالمات تكون متراكبة على بعضها البعض ضمن القناة و يتم تعريف كل منها من خلال رمز تتابعي مميز .
تعتبر هذه التقنية أحد أشكال تطبيقات الطيف المنثور وهذا المفهوم يعني أن المعلومات ترسل على شكل قطع صغيرة بواسطة الترددات المفردة المتوفرة للاستخدام في أي لحظة في المجال المحدد . 
إن كل المشتركين يرسلون ضمن نفس المجال الترددي و تنثر المعلومات مع رمز مميز حيث يوجد في طرف المستقبل نفس الكود للتعرف على المرسل لما كان نظام الترميز CDMA يتطلب وضع ختماً زمنياً دقيقاً على كل قطعة من الإشارة فإنه يشير لمعلومات نظام الـ GBS يمكن لقناة تمثيلية واحدة أن تحمل من 8 حتى 10 أقنية مرمزة بهذا النظام 
تم توصيف هذا النظام ضمن المعيار IS-95 و يعمل ضمن الحزم الترددية 800 و 1900 ميغاهرتز .

Wcdma 
فهي اختصار (World Code Division Mulipul Acses)
وهي الارسال المتعدد بالتقسيم الترميزي العالمي 
وهي تعتمد على نفس فكرة عمل شبكة CDMA ولكن بتردد اعلى 


ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت ولو بالقليل في الرد على سؤالك سيدي الفاضل

محبك في الله ... محمد


----------

